# 7.7 kg Roubaix SL3,500 Euro to make it lighter



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Finally made it to weight in my 2012 Roubaix Expert SL3 and was shocked by it's weight : 7.7 kg (16,9 lbs) with pedals,2 bottle cages,Dura Ace C24 CL wheelset,size L . Everyting else is stock,including tires.
What would 500 Euro worth of upgrade do to it ? Going to 7 kg it's enough,below 7 would be a dream. 

Better save for a planned 2014 bike instead ?? I can't tell if my budget will allow that at the moment,I should know better by late september.


----------



## ptt127 (Apr 12, 2010)

Anti weight weenie people please look away...

700 grams with 500 Euros is probably too much to ask. For USD, the $/g figure for losing weight goes up the lighter your bike is to start with, and believe it or not, 16.9lbs/7.7kg is not that heavy for a size L Ultegra bike that's ready to roll. At that level of bike, I'd say the cheapest things to upgrade will be $1-$2/gram but you're running out of those, most will be $3/gram, and some will be $4-$5/gram saved. $/EUR is close enough for you to get an idea.

As for where to start- some of the cheapest things in cost/g saved I found were quality light-but-not-stupid light tubes and tires (I use Panaracer tubes and Conti GP4000s), skewers and bottle cages, providing you get ones that still work well (I'm using Zipp for both with good results). You already did the Dura Ace wheels which are great, but the included skewers while very nice have steel axles and are quite heavy. The stock saddle on a Roubaix Expert may be quite heavy as well and you might save up to 150 grams by switching to one of their ti or carbon rail models.

After that there are a series of things which can take about 50-100 grams off each, but they are not cheap. Dura Ace 7900 cassette, Ritchey WCS C260 stem, carbon bars, lighter seatpost (Ritchey Superlogic). Things like ti-spindled pedals are really expensive for each gram saved.

Doing pretty much all of the above, and also now running C24 CLs, I got my 2010 Roubaix Expert SL Triple from around 17.9 lbs stock down to around 16.25 for a 54cm with cages, pedals, and computer mount etc. My older generation frame is a bit heavier than yours and the Ultegra triple adds about 180 grams I think. But I spent more than EUR 500 to get there and it's still quite a bit above your 7kg target. The other thing to do would be to upgrade components to Dura Ace 9000 or SRAM Red, but that's not cheap either. As for saving for a new bike, you really need to go up to the Pro level in Specialized speak to get a 7kg bike. Honestly the frame doesn't make that much difference as most carbon frames are within 200 grams of each other and it's much more important to choose based on fit, ride, and other factors.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

I don't have the actual #'s, but SRAM groups weigh much less than Shimanos. Rival vs. Ultegra is probably 300-500 grams difference. Don't quote me on that though.


----------



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

I think you may struggle to loose much weight on your budget, most of the suggestions have been covered by ptt127. Personally I'd hold out for a new bike in a year or so and go for it then, really, you are only talking a few hundred grams which wont make much difference to be honest (IMO).

As an example, my smaller 52cm Roubaix S-Works SL4 with full DA 9000 (S-Works cranks), S-Works carbon bars, post and Chicane saddle, Zipp stem and Firecrest 202's, Look carbon blade pedals, Arundel Mandible cages and K-edge Garmin mount comes in at 6.8kg ready to roll. That's only 900 gms lighter than your current bike and a lot more dollars. I didn't try to make my bike that light, there are obviously lighter components around, that's just how I wanted it specced and how it turned out


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Ok I've got it folks,than your for your suggestions. Just dropped those 500 Euro for a new crank for my Flash 29. About a light road bike I'll shift to a Cervelo or a Supersix EVO for my next purchase.


----------



## ToffieBoi (May 1, 2011)

Actually 7.7kg for ready to ride bike is not so much. The 2009, 56cm Tarmac I am riding weights 8.01kg with everything on it.

What I would do, if I had that much money.
First, buying titanium skewers. They don't cost much but they are good in that value. Second would be a carbon handlebar. It wont be as stiff as the aluminum ones but if you are into just weight, thats a good way. 200gr handlebars will save you around 90gr's i think (I assume that it has the Aluminum Expert handlebars)

Now you should have like 300 euros left.
You can't save more with the stem and seat post if you compare it with the money you pay. But still, you can match them with your handlebar and it will be end of your budget.

Also buying KMX X10SL chain will differ some. A good cassette will make a difference too

I also don't like saving weight from the saddle. But if you can find a good saddle, which fits you well and lighter than yours, it can be a good change.

Also you can buy some light innertubes and tires. But I again wouldn't risk anything with those parts. If they work well and not ridiculously heavy, I would stay with them.

The last thing, in my opinion, being obsessed on rigidity and durability is better than being obsessed on lightness.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm afraid the bar I'm using is the dreadful Comp. 
I won't change the saddle unless it's for another Specialized saddle,they fit my body perfectly.

Well,just dropped 350 euro for a new crank for my F29, time to go back into saving and se what I'll decide to do later on during early falò.

Thanks again for your suggestions.


----------



## ToffieBoi (May 1, 2011)

Devastazione said:


> I'm afraid the bar I'm using is the dreadful Comp.
> I won't change the saddle unless it's for another Specialized saddle,they fit my body perfectly.
> 
> Well,just dropped 350 euro for a new crank for my F29, time to go back into saving and se what I'll decide to do later on during early falò.
> ...


After changing parts, please let us know about your upgrades. Like how much you spent, how much you saved on weight and if anything changed on ride quality.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

ToffieBoi said:


> if anything changed on ride quality.


I don't think that will change much. The more I'm progressing as a roadie and the more I'm getting aggressive I can tell this frame is showing it's limits. Lovely comfy ride and that's what bike it's all about,I'm really wondering if I should save money for a Tarmac or a Supersix Evo instead of getting expensive new bits. My rides are 2/3 hours long at maximum,very hilley/downhilley and sharp turns.
I'm glad I've busted most of my cash for my Cannondale crank now :thumbsup:


----------

